# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  آخرین نگارش JRE رو کی داره ؟

## Rafeie

با عرض سلام خدمت اساتید محترم .
من یک برنامه ای دانلود کرده ام که برای اجرا نیاز به jre دارد .
آیا کسی فایل دانلود شده ی آفلاین آن را دارد .
سایت جاوا یا سان برای ایران اجازه ی دانلود نمی دهد .
ارادتمند دوستان .

----------


## Mamdos

با کمی جستجو همه چیز در اینترنت پیدا می شود!   :چشمک:  
http://www.fh-bochum.de/fb3/meva-lab...ows-i586-p.exe

----------


## Rafeie

دوست عزیزم سپاسگزارم .

----------


## Rafeie

نگارش لینوکسی آن را هم دارید؟

----------


## 81523029

میتوانید سایتی برای download  ,j2sdk معرفی کنید؟

----------


## msdjava

> میتوانید سایتی برای download  ,j2sdk معرفی کنید؟


معرفی شده توسط     azizi-ra 

برای   JRE1.5 Update 6
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_down..._15866766.html

برای JDK 1.5 Update 6
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_12992754.html

----------

